
Zuckerberg rumored to have a secret escape passageway beneath conference room - evo_9
https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Mark-Zuckerberg-is-rumored-to-have-a-secret-13671712.php
======
usefulcat
I've been using uMatrix for several years now, and that page has by far the
most 'things' (cookie, css, image, media, script, XHR, frame, other) that I
have ever seen. The count was up to well over 300 before I left. And even with
uMatrix it was somehow able to play multiple videos. Welcome to 21st century
'journalism' I guess.

~~~
meruru
uMatrix permits Javascript by default. Mine is set to block js and the count
goes only to 24 with no videos playing. It's perfectly viewable too, try it.

------
nerdbaggy
If you had enough money who wouldn’t make secret escape passages?

~~~
O1111OOO
I can fault him for many things (and I have) but secret passageways and rooms
(batcave:-) brings out the kid in me. I'll give him a pass on this.

[https://www.boredpanda.com/secret-rooms-hidden-
doors/](https://www.boredpanda.com/secret-rooms-hidden-doors/)

Here's a company I just turned up that focuses on this sort of thing:

[https://hiddenpassageway.com/gallery/](https://hiddenpassageway.com/gallery/)

------
DonHopkins
>One source said they had been briefed about the existence of a top-secret
exit route through the floor of the conference room into the parking garage,
but others said they had no knowledge of it.

Now how did that dumpster full of rotting fish heads get left there in the
parking garage under the panic chute? _shrug_

------
11thEarlOfMar
Please, we are better than National Enquirer, right?

------
ddmma
Why not candidate for president #justsaying

~~~
Something1234
Do you know how much power I would have to give up to be president?

~ lex luthor

